# bunny down



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

15 yrd head shot


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice shot!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

niiiiice!


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

the wife is not happy about eat bunny i cant wait yummy


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good hunting!! Properly prepared, rabbit is one of the tastiest dishes ever.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Are those Trumark RRT's or red TheraTube? Good shooting bud!


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

yes they are trumark but the are getting a little weak time to get new ones


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Way to go FJ

Did you take it with rocks? I certainly hope so since its my favorite ammo, cool kill with tubes too!

Congrats
Nico


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting FJ, nothing like a kill with a sling shot. Well done Bud.
Philly


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

yes i use rock lots of ammo at work got another one today


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Well shot sir! Must be fantastic having so much delicious (And free!) meat for dinner! Congratulations.

Eddie,


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

yes love the free meat it so good


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

You Rock FJ

No pun intended









Sounds like you have a good thing going at work, work and play together; who could not love that?

Nico


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

got cool boss and driven a fork lift i am allway out side make the day go by i like to go to work most days


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Awesome kills FJ, free meat is the best. Good shooting


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nothing wrong with rabbit! My old flatmate used to make a great rabbit in Guinness pie. It was about the cheapest thing that tasted good. Rabbit = free, Guinness = left over, pie crust and veg = cheap.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Great shot, I have never taken down a rabbit. I wish I could do it. Saludos







.


----------



## Batman21 (Dec 13, 2011)

YUM rabbit is the best meat ever


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Wait till you taste Kangaroo !!!


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

hello that look freaking yummy


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Good hunting there Fishjunkie. I like to make a rabbit pie...mmmmm !


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Good hunting fishjunkie. I love rabbit and turnip stew. or rabbit smothered in green onions. or rabbit deep fried with a batter. or...or...just cooked any way.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay now I'm hungry.

Nice shot!

-Restita


----------

